# RE: Show Mod. Eng. Bay



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

*RE: Show Mod. Eng. Bay*

Had the radiator shroud painted IBM. I like the way it turned out and it was not expensive. Next step is to get a hand painted GTO logo, or something along those lines…Rich







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

I LOVE YOUR CAR! plain and simple:willy::lol::rofl::cheers
arty:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks sweet! :cheers


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

You guy's are soo sweet, thanks for the kind words. I was a little concerned the "it looks rice" comment might rear it's ugly head... I see nothing rice about it, but opinions do vary...


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

PDQ GTO said:


> You guy's are soo sweet, thanks for the kind words. I was a little concerned the "it looks rice" comment might rear it's ugly head... I see nothing rice about it, but opinions do vary...


Actually it came out extremely clean Rich, I think the custom logo is a good idea, maybe something along the lines of Checkered flag backround? I've always loved that look as custom paint. Maybe an angry goat!
:cheers


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Looks good.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Very Nice


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Looks very sweet Rich. What kind off paint did you use?


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

With the Maggie you could paint it pink and it would still look good :lol:. This place makes some stainless data plates that could add a nice touch.

EMBLEMPROS.COM - Quality Emblems and Auto Parts - GTO


----------

